# How to introduce tank mates to a betta tank!



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Forgive me if this is not allowed here, so admins/mods please feel free to remove this thread!

I made a video of how to introduce new tank mates to a betta tank! I added some pygmy cories the other day, and this method is compiled from the advice I gleaned from this forum. I hope this helps any new members!

http://youtu.be/xEieVLK68KE?list=PLdYcIcOxaS7MdlDrCGftX5S5Jpg0AAu2W


----------



## ZoZoe (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh nice. I have a 10g and I'm waiting for the cycling process to be done but I am leaning towards a little group of Pygmy cories if I ever decide to add tank mates.... Bah, I just don't know what to do about the quarantine phase since I don't have a spare tank and my lfs is very nice but I still don't know how they go about quarantining their fish and their policies on that


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

ZoZoe said:


> Oh nice. I have a 10g and I'm waiting for the cycling process to be done but I am leaning towards a little group of Pygmy cories if I ever decide to add tank mates.... Bah, I just don't know what to do about the quarantine phase since I don't have a spare tank and my lfs is very nice but I still don't know how they go about quarantining their fish and their policies on that


Always good for you to call in advance and ask 

If not, you could always order online from a reputable source.

I definitely suggest pygmy cories! RussellTheShihtzu on here suggested them to me and I am glad that he/she did because they're really great! My betta does not mind them at all, and they are very interesting to watch


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice video and well done. I don't remove my Bettas when introducing other fish but I do think a darkened tank is the key to success either way. What I especially liked was the emphasis on having a back-up and quarantining if you don't know your source that well.

Good job!

This is an excellent online source for any Micro/Nano fish. She quarantines before offering for sale:

Invertebrates by Msjinkzd | Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world.


----------



## Mercury (Feb 2, 2014)

Your tank is really nice! I love the Tardis. 

Great info for someone newish to the betta community like myself. Thanks a lot!


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Very nice video and well done. I don't remove my Bettas when introducing other fish but I do think a darkened tank is the key to success either way. What I especially liked was the emphasis on having a back-up and quarantining if you don't know your source that well.
> 
> Good job!
> 
> ...


Thanks  Yeah I know some people don't do that (in fact when I introduced some more cories the next day I did not bother removing Jackson from the tank) but I just did it to be extra safe.

Man I wish we had someone like Msjinkzd here in Montreal (or Canada). I am trying to find a new source for pygmy cories and I'm having trouble finding some!



Mercury said:


> Your tank is really nice! I love the Tardis.
> 
> Great info for someone newish to the betta community like myself. Thanks a lot!



Thanks! I'm glad you found the video helpful 

I wish one of the mods would maybe sticky this just so more people can see, but oh well!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Email Rachel and ask if she knows of anyone in Canada. She lectures all over so can probably find someone for you.

There are so many ways to introduce fish to a tank that if yours was stickied so would all of the others. Including mine which is Rachel's "Plop and Drop" method: Turn lights off, add a drop of Prime to the fish bag, hold net over a bowl, plop fish into net, drop into tank, turn lights back on in 30 minutes. No acclimating or anything. Haven't lost a fish or invert yet but it's practically sacriledge on this forum. ;-)


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Email Rachel and ask if she knows of anyone in Canada. She lectures all over so can probably find someone for you.
> 
> There are so many ways to introduce fish to a tank that if yours was stickied so would all of the others. Including mine which is Rachel's "Plop and Drop" method: Turn lights off, add a drop of Prime to the fish bag, hold net over a bowl, plop fish into net, drop into tank, turn lights back on in 30 minutes. No acclimating or anything. Haven't lost a fish or invert yet but it's practically sacriledge on this forum. ;-)


Haha for real? Even with shrimp!??! What kinds do you have?

I just moved my fire red shrimp to the 10 gallon and took like 30 mins acclimating them... Yeah I'm a little paranoid about them dying lol. I always take forever with my fish when I'm acclimating them XD


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

"Plop and Drop" everything: Fish, shrimp (Neos and Vampire), CPO, snails. To properly drip acclimate it takes several hours and I haven't the patience for that. ;-) I think any method that works is a good one even if I don't do it.

I do believe it is imperative to add a drop or two of Prime to the bag as soon as it's opened for the reasons given in the linked article. I even put it in a bag of Ghosties from PetSmart.

Acclimating your shipped fish or invertebrates to their new tank | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd


----------

